
Uber Is Doomed - miraj
http://jalopnik.com/uber-is-doomed-1792634203
======
alanh
this story has been submitted before [1] and it appears to be killed or
shadow-killed each time (although I could be wrong). I can see why. It's a
sensationalist news piece with many unfounded assertions and general
mischaracterizations. For example, UberX is lumped in with flying cars as an
example of the founder's supposed lack of focus. UberX was a huge part of what
made Uber successful. Likewise, autonomy is widely considered the next phase
in rides on demand, so it is hardly "scatterbrainedness" in action. There is
an attempt to cover Susan Fowler's allegations, but sloppily, it leaves it
implied that the manager has only solicited female engineers for sex once
(whereas her claims are that he has done this many times, both before and
after her own incident). It's a super low-quality article, but attention-
grabbing enough to have half a million pageviews already.

[1]:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=uber%20is%20doomed%20&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=uber%20is%20doomed%20&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
grzm
Thanks for the link to past submissions. Why do you think it was killed when
it was submitted before? I suspect it just didn't catch interest, like so many
other submissions.

~~~
alanh
Because when you submit the same story again, it instead counts as a vote for
that article and redirects you there.

~~~
grzm
As I understand it (and have observed), that only occurs within a certain time
period. Submissions can be resubmitted. If a submission is flagged, it
(often?) doesn't show up in hn.angolia.com at all.

------
wehadfun
Does Uber pays its drivers more than it collects in fairs? Am I missing
something. I thought Uber kept 30% of fairs.

~~~
alanh
My understanding is that the 40% figure quoted in the article, and which was
reported elsewhere, was based on a gross misunderstanding of the figures
involved; however, I don’t really know.

